# Java Applet - enforce use of older JRE



## Matthias Schneider (23. Okt 2009)

Hi,

I want to deploy a signed Java Applet that has been written in 1.5. It contains some JAXB code that is not compatible with Java 1.6. This JAXB code is within a seperate JAR without sources, therefore I could not recompile the whole stuff with 1.6.
So I have to enforce the applet to request Java 1.5 on client side. 

On my test client I have both JRE 1.5 and 1.6 installed.

For IE, I use the <object> tag, defining the required JRE via "classid='clsid:CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBA'". This works fine - IE uses JRE 1.5.

For browsers beyond IE, I tried to use the following tag:
<embed type="application/x-java-applet;version=1.5.0">
The result: 
- Firefox 3.0 comes up with the "Download Plug-in" dialog, but tries to download and re-install JRE 1.6. After restart I get the same dialog again.
- Opera 9.6.4 ignores the required release number and starts the applet with JRE 1.6

I checked several forums but all recommendations I've found failed. 
Is there any way to solve the problem?
Any help is highly appreciated!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Okt 2009)

Du kannst auch deutsch schreiben, das ist ein deutsches Java-Forum.

Die anderen Browser sollten ebenfalls das object-Tag verstehen.
Hier noch mal ein Link zu Sun mit allen möglichen Tags, um Applets einzubetten.

Using APPLET, OBJECT and EMBED Tags


----------



## Unregistriert (23. Okt 2009)

Danke, genau an die Doku hab ich mich gehalten - leider ohne Erfolg.
Der von Sun empfohlene <applet> Tag scheint keine Möglichkeit vorzusehen, die JRE-Version zu erzwingen.
Der <object> Tag in Verbindung mit der clsid-Kennung wird nur vom IE interpretiert. Was mich wundert, ist das Verhalten des Firefox - Er scheint zu erkennen, dass das angeforderte JRE nicht zum installierten passt, wechselt dann aber eben nicht zu 1.5, sondern versucht 1.6 nochmal zu installieren...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2009)

Welche exakte Version möchtest du denn downloaden? Du kannst zB keine JRE vorschreiben die nicht das neuste Patch-Level hat, oder die nicht mehr supported wird.


----------

